# Two Tuning Forks



## andy s (Jan 25, 2009)

Two tuning forks in one watch. Please dont name the watch just say if you know.

I think the rules may be open to some abuse.


----------



## andy s (Jan 25, 2009)

andy s said:


> Two tuning forks in one watch. Please dont name the watch just say if you know.
> 
> I think the rules may be open to some abuse.


Ok quick clue one of them is similar to this.


----------



## gregory (Feb 13, 2009)

Thinks I know as I have just been looking at a pic of one!!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I think I know.


----------



## ketiljo (Apr 22, 2009)

I know


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I haven`t a clue :huh:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I haven`t a clue :huh:


Me neither - and it's not bothering me what it is - honest - *Honest* - *HONEST* :taz:

(How do you keep an eedjit in suspense ?? :lol: )


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I haven`t a clue :huh:


 +1 so hurry up and give us the awnser. :taz: :stupid:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I haven`t a clue :huh:


Me neither. I'm waiting here with baited breath for the answer. :lol:


----------



## andy s (Jan 25, 2009)

Ok here we go, Most people who own a quartz watch have probably never thought about the quartz oscillator that keeps the time in the watch.

Quartz crystals in watches and clocks have to oscillate at a comparativly low frequency (for quartz) so to enable this frequency to be reached the piece of quartz has to be fashioned in to a suitable shape, Me thinks you have got it. Quite correct its a tuning fork, So two forks in one watch, Quartz controled tuning fork. = Bulova accuquartz.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I got it...but there should have been a prize.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

228's, love 'em.

Andy


----------



## andy s (Jan 25, 2009)

Silver Hawk said:


> I got it...but there should have been a prize.


boiled sweet ?


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Naaah! Yer wrong Andy, definately totally *wrong!* :yes:

There's three in an Accuquartz - that's your two, as above, *plus* the one on the *dial* :grin:


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

mel said:


> Naaah! Yer wrong Andy, definately totally *wrong!* :yes:
> 
> There's three in an Accuquartz - that's your two, as above, *plus* the one on the *dial* :grin:


 haha, brilliant Mel. You are absolutely right.










although some don't and just have the wee crystal thingy.










  

Andy

edit: oops sorry for the huge pics

edit 2: and we mustn't forget the fork on the crown, so in some cases you could say 4 (or 5 if theres one on the clasp!)


----------



## andy s (Jan 25, 2009)

Two nice ones there mr Foz, i have recently aquired one with the same face as your first one off a fellow forum member and i love it


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

andy s said:


> Two nice ones there mr Foz, i have recently aquired one with the same face as your first one off a fellow forum member and i love it


Cool as Andy, the 'diamond' is a top cheesy touch. Have you noticed how incredibly accurate they are too?

Andy


----------

